# Interest Check-Chaos Rp



## Warmindedjudge (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello Everybody!

I'm, warmindedjudge and I wanted to ask, is anyone interested in a chaos role play done by me? I am very new to role play THREADS and I never played as a game master also this would be my actual first thread ever on the forums. But I have role played in general on GMOD with serious rp servers. Plus I already have an idea of the story line and I am experienced with warhammer 40k.

So is anybody interested?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah, I'd be interested in at least giving it a look.


----------



## BulletToDieFor (Feb 27, 2012)

Im in my good man. Blood for the blood god


----------



## Newbie-202 (Nov 23, 2014)

First time I log on in ages and this is what I find? WONDERFUL!

I look forward to causing ALL the Heresy by creating a character who worships opposite Chaos Gods, maybe I'll even get to use that recent drawing of mine....


----------



## Warmindedjudge (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm still working on it, I became very busy with a lot of other stuff but I will put out a recruit forum soon


----------



## BulletToDieFor (Feb 27, 2012)

We are ready when you are man


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

If you're still doing this, I am completely down for this!


----------



## MagpieKnight (Sep 19, 2015)

I literally just created a profile on this forum just to tell you that I am interested in this. I hope this is still a thing. Would this be using the rules from Black Crusade or a more free-form thing?


----------



## Warmindedjudge (Jun 22, 2015)

I forgot to get back to this for so long sorry everybody. I already have a storyline ready and I will post the recruitment thread tomorrow well...basically today. I will use the black crusade rule set with some modifications here and there. Sorry for the long wait I have been busy with some stuff and I forgot about this after getting into some arguements and fights.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

Warmindedjudge said:


> I forgot to get back to this for so long sorry everybody. I already have a storyline ready and I will post the recruitment thread tomorrow well...basically today. I will use the black crusade rule set with some modifications here and there. Sorry for the long wait I have been busy with some stuff and I forgot about this after getting into some arguements and fights.


 
Is this a serious thing?


----------



## Warmindedjudge (Jun 22, 2015)

No, its not that serious it was quite some time ago and I just needed to chill for a little while.


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

I meant this RP.


----------



## Warmindedjudge (Jun 22, 2015)

Yep its a real thing


----------



## Captain_Loken (Jul 26, 2015)

EDIT: I found it.


----------



## dmart29 (Feb 22, 2017)

*Count me in*

Dude, I love playing chaos! If you want to GM, I want to play.
For the Dark Gods!


----------

